# Blog button broke



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

just a heads up, the file that shows the button for post to blog isnt working. Its showing a red x instead of the image

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/styles/uk-muscle2009/misc/blog/blogpost.gif


----------

